# Forgotten Church - Belgium - Feb 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 7, 2016)

Morning all, 

I recently took a trip under the sea to Belgium for a 3 day weekend. We hit 17 locations over those 3 days, and this is the first report of many. This place was one i had wanted to see for some time, and it did not disappoint. No history im afraid, but what a beautiful church this is now and you can only imagine how nice it was when it was in use. 
Anyways, ill let my photos do the talking.


































Thanks for looking in 

DJ


----------



## smiler (Mar 7, 2016)

Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 7, 2016)

That is a beautiful building. Very nicely captured.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2016)

I do like the solitary stained glass window,Great collection of images.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow! Looking forward to the next 16 reports...


----------



## Rubex (Mar 8, 2016)

I love old decaying churches and this one is just beautiful  excellent photos DirtyJigsaw!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments. Ill pull my finger out and after work today ill post another report, but which one....?!


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 9, 2016)

Stunning place! The stained glass is really quite something too!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful stuff mate, the pile of chairs with the mannequins behind them is priceless! You have really done this place justice!


----------



## tazong (Mar 9, 2016)

That my friend is just magnificent - still picking my mouth off the floor


----------

